# New Canon EOS 60D Rumor



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 8, 2010)

I've seen a lot of rumors that there will be a new Canon camera to be release on the 3rd week of august this year..They said it's the 60D.

I found a list of it's possible specs here Canon EOS 60D??? : Shutterbugs Design

any updates guys or any other possible specs you found?


----------



## Village Idiot (Jul 8, 2010)

First post with a link to your blog, with a list of possible specs that you just happen to find at your blog? Fishy...


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 8, 2010)

Village Idiot said:


> First post with a link to your blog, with a list of possible specs that you just happen to find at your blog? Fishy...



oh sorry if it looks fishy village idiot..  but i just wanted to share what i found. I wanted to upgrade to a canon camera and waiting if they have new release and if it's the 60D.


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2010)

I had a meeting with Canon USA, just the other day. 
They told me all about their plans for the next year because they wanted my input on what I thought would be an appropriate new product release sequence.

Unfortunately, I had to sign a rather draconian non-disclosure agreement, so I can't tell you what I found out.

It's ludicrous to think anyone on an online forum will have any "ins" on accurate Canon or Nikon product release information.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 8, 2010)

What does the poll have to do with any of this?

I voted for Canon, BTW...


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 8, 2010)

erose86 said:


> SPAM!


Don't let that stop you from voting though.

Go, Canon!


----------



## AlexL (Jul 8, 2010)

Canon....... wait, what!?


----------



## AlexL (Jul 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> I had a meeting with Canon USA, just the other day.
> They told me all about their plans for the next year because they wanted my input on what I thought would be an appropriate new product release sequence.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to sign a rather draconian non-disclosure agreement, so I can't tell you what I found out.
> ...



omg, can you tell us using sign languages?


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 8, 2010)

KmH said:


> I had a meeting with Canon USA, just the other day.
> They told me all about their plans for the next year because they wanted my input on what I thought would be an appropriate new product release sequence.
> 
> Unfortunately, I had to sign a rather draconian non-disclosure agreement, so I can't tell you what I found out.
> ...



i just know how to search the web i guess then collected all the specs that I found. That's why i'm asking if any of you heard bout it...


----------



## shutterbugsdesign (Jul 8, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> What does the poll have to do with any of this?
> 
> I voted for Canon, BTW...



i'm totally new here.. obviously! I thought it's required to put a poll in a thread. lol


----------



## Formatted (Jul 9, 2010)

AlexL said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > I had a meeting with Canon USA, just the other day.
> ...



I think your sarcasm detector is broken!


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

Formatted said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


Maybe yours is....  


BTW - who the hell voted for Nikon?


----------



## Formatted (Jul 9, 2010)

O|||||||O said:


> BTW - who the hell voted for Nikon?



Me


----------



## bigboi3 (Jul 9, 2010)

2 votes for Nikon!! :lmao:


----------



## AlexL (Jul 9, 2010)

Any new updates on 60D?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm waiting for the 70D Mark II.


----------

